
Show HN: Batteries Widget for Mac – Track all of your batteries from one place - ronyfadel
https://fadel.io/batteries
======
ronyfadel
Some notes (answering potential future questions): \- the app can’t be on the
App Store because it uses private Apple APIs. \- the app is notarized and
checked for malicious content by Apple.

